# Matrix Headlights Video Demonstration



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi all,
Came across this video demonstrating the new matrix headlights. Looks very clever and effective if they perform as per the video.
Audi Matrix beam in the Audi TT:


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

Wow thats very impressive indeed.

Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

aquazi said:


> Wow thats very impressive indeed.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


I thought so, then again they're not a cheap option but I believe you do get the front dynamic indicators with them so they'll match the rears.


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

Its very clever how it how uses the Nav to predict a corner... I'd imagine makes updating the nav maps more important though!

Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

aquazi said:


> Its very clever how it how uses the Nav to predict a corner... I'd imagine makes updating the nav maps more important though!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


Adaptive lights have been about a while now, had them on my S4 and works in conjunction with GPS. I was more impressed with the way the headlamps switch on and off as cars approach and cars you're following. If there's no traffic you have a brighter, longer and wider headlight range. 8) 8) 8)


----------



## Warranty_Void (Aug 12, 2014)

Matrix looks nice but I'd rather have the laser head lights on the R8 LMX


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Warranty_Void said:


> Matrix looks nice but I'd rather have the laser head lights on the R8 LMX


No pleasing some. .. :lol: .


----------



## VerTTigo (Nov 14, 2009)

Can Audi get more boring than this? They release the third gen of their Iconic small sports car and the highlights are Matrix headlights and TFT screen on the dash.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

I do agree somewhat but if you can see further you can drive faster


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

Templar said:


> aquazi said:
> 
> 
> > Its very clever how it how uses the Nav to predict a corner... I'd imagine makes updating the nav maps more important though!
> ...


My mum has adapter lights in her 3 series... But on hers its just the dipped that twists around bends.... These are more like adaptive full beam... The fact they are led's too makes it more impressive as that tech has come along way over the last few years... 5 years ago you bearly had led headlights... Now these are LED full beam!



VerTTigo said:


> Can Audi get more boring than this?.


Get those matrix lights coloured in red and it will look a bit like knightrider.... A little less boring!

Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

VerTTigo said:


> Can Audi get more boring than this? They release the third gen of their Iconic small sports car and the highlights are Matrix headlights and TFT screen on the dash.


Exactly! But each to their own, it's clear different things impress different people who are looking for/want/expect particular things from the mk3. For some it's a hit. For others its wide of the mark. For me TFT and Matrix lights, impressive though they are, are nothing to get excited about and the grand design of the new model. It's good but I don't feel any want. Maybe the TTS/RS will change that but I'm not confident and the admission fee will be high.


----------



## minsTTerman (Aug 5, 2003)

Interesting and pretty impressive.

To be honest, when I ordered mine I didn't really know what the difference was between the standard LED's and the matrix LED's and therefore didn't spend best part of £1,000 on the option.

Having seen the video, I'm so glad I didn't. Impressive as it is, I hadn't appreciated that it only seems to affect main beam, which is probably off during 95% of my driving, so wouldn't have been worth it for me anyway!


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

True but it means that you can drive with your main beams all the time without the worry of blinding on coming or tailing. Best everyday feature in my opinion is the dynamic front indicators that I believe you only get with this particular system. Not 100% if someone can confirm please ?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Templar said:


> Best everyday feature in my opinion is the dynamic front indicators that I believe you only get with this particular system. Not 100% if someone can confirm please ?


That's the way I read the options list. Sneaky Audi; it means considerable expense if you want to have the front indicators match the rear ones. There's no stand alone option for "front dynamic indicators".


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Not good...should have been standard imo. Might be in time to come, bit like the mk2 and the drl's


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

minsTTerman said:


> Interesting and pretty impressive.
> 
> To be honest, when I ordered mine I didn't really know what the difference was between the standard LED's and the matrix LED's and therefore didn't spend best part of £1,000 on the option.
> 
> Having seen the video, I'm so glad I didn't. Impressive as it is, I hadn't appreciated that it only seems to affect main beam, which is probably off during 95% of my driving, so wouldn't have been worth it for me anyway!


In Germany the LED's are a 1220 € extra,the LED Matrix cost 2140 €.
Reading through all the info available,it looks like the only benefit of the more expensive Matrix led lights is that they don't blind on coming traffic or pedestrians. Basically you are paying extra for other road users and a camera in the front grill,which in my case would be in the way if wanting to fit a big intercooler at a later date.
That's if the new RS would have the same option ?


----------



## R33YSE (Dec 18, 2013)

They look very smart, very clever indeed.

Is that a 5 Cylinder exhaust note I hear in the last section where the car accelerates?


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Not sure mate but might be a little undertone to the future :wink:


----------



## mzyutmp (Feb 3, 2015)

I can't seen anyone here has ordered the Matrix head lights.

I have ordered them on my TTS order as I drive a lot on country lanes.

Has anyone who has picked up their MK3 got Matrix lights? A review would be great!


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

It's disappointing that you only get the front dynamic indicators when you spec the full matrix setup...bit odd imo that the rears have dynamic and the front doesn't...personally I'd rather spec the super sports seats.


----------



## MrsTT (Nov 8, 2014)

I am sure somebody posted that they had picked up their TT and it had the matrix LED's and they were quite impressed with them. Reason I picked up on it was I have added the matrix leds to mine. My drive to work is 70% unlit country roads (very nice road to drive, not too busy either), so thought it was worth having the matrix lights - will let you all know on the 1st March!


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Be interested in hearing your feedback MrsTT :wink:


----------



## Renegade79 (Feb 26, 2010)

Awesome technology!!


----------

